# Tcl Installieren



## primuS (28. März 2004)

Hallo.. 
Bin noch etwas unerfahren mit linux und wuerde gerne TCL8.1 installieren. 
Ich hab mir schon Anleitung gesucht aber es will nicht klappen. 
Ich brauche TCL fuer einen eggdropp.

Ich bin als root eingeloggt und habs mir schon runtergeladen.
Es befindet sich ja dann im ornder "tcl8.3.2/unix "
Da gehe ich dann auch rein und mache folgendes 
./configure --prefix=$HOME --enable-shared
make install
export TCLLIB=$HOME/lib
export TCLINC=$HOME/include
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/lib 

der erstellt mir dann Ordner in meinem root Verzeichniss.. 
Ich weis nicht obs ich bis danhin schon alles richtig gemacht hab
oder ob die Zeilen 
export TCLLIB=$HOME/lib
export TCLINC=$HOME/include
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/lib 

anders aussehen muessen. 

Waere nett wenn mir wer helfen koennte.. 
Schonmal danke

mfg 
prime


----------



## Fabian (29. März 2004)

http://www.eggdrops.de/hilfe/eggdrop/tcl-hilfe.html


----------



## Tcl-scripts (5. April 2004)

*INFO*

schau mal hie rein http://www.tcl-scripts.de :=) vielleicht können die dir helfen


----------

